# Urgent! Can Change NOC 2173 to 2174 after application submitted



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a *PHP web programmer* in Singapore and my job title is *Software Engineer*. When I filled the form, I chose *2173* Software engineers and designers as a my NOC without finding out details of 2173. 

Now I read details of *2174 *Computer programmers and interactive media developers and it looks like perfect NOC of me. 

My application was received by CIC on *9-July* and I think it will still take 1 or 2 months to get response from CIC. 

*Anyone have any idea, PHP Web programmer can go under 2173 or is it possible for me to change my NOC by sending the new imm0008 form to CIC? *


Anyone have same issue like me? please help. 

Regards,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

tun001757 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a *PHP web programmer* in Singapore and my job title is *Software Engineer*. When I filled the form, I chose *2173* Software engineers and designers as a my NOC without finding out details of 2173.
> 
> ...


You need to check the duties for NOC 2173 on hrsdc site. 
Quick Search - Results

If the duties on your reference letter match with the ones mentioned for on hrsdc site atleast to the extent of 70%, then you should be fine with your current application under 2173. 

Also note that 2174 is much more in demand than 2173 so it is expected to reach CAP atleast twice as quickly as 2173.

So, if your duties on reference letter are satisfying the criteria mentioned above, then I believe you are much better off with 2173.

And changing your NOC at this stage is almost impossible. You can try sending a new application under 2174 and withdrawing previous one if you want, but it may or may not be in CAP of 1000 as this is the most popular NOC this year with 404 PERs already issued.


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

sssagi said:


> You need to check the duties for NOC 2173 on hrsdc site.
> Quick Search - Results
> 
> If the duties on your reference letter match with the ones mentioned for on hrsdc site atleast to the extent of 70%, then you should be fine with your current application under 2173.
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. I am not sure how to calculate to come out with 70%. For me both 2173 and 2174 are like 50:50 and based on job descriptions, I am more towards 2174. By the way, how do know 404 PERs have issued for 2174? Where can I check?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

tun001757 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I am not sure how to calculate to come out with 70%. For me both 2173 and 2174 are like 50:50 and based on job descriptions, I am more towards 2174. By the way, how do know 404 PERs have issued for 2174? Where can I check?


Refer Applications we will accept â€“ Federal skilled workers

This is updated every week by CIC.


----------

